

OTL: The Long, Strange Trip of Dock Ellis - k33n
http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/eticket/story?page=Dock-Ellis

======
rosser
The linked ... article? Media? Whatever it is, isn't loading for me; after
more than ten minutes, I'm still just seeing the "buffering" dots.

In the interim, assuming it's about the same thing, here's a fantastic
animated short about Dock's famous no-hitter, pitched on LSD:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_vUhSYLRw14>

EDIT: The problem may have been Chrome, or the extensions I'm using there; it
loads right away in Firefox.

------
Tichy
Can anyone explain to a Non-American what the fuss is about? Did he play a
very well game on LSD? Or a very bad game? Is it so inconceivable to play a
good game while tripping that it warrants a long fawnish article? What is it
about?

~~~
spc476
In baseball, a "no-hitter" is a game were one team prevents the other team
from hitting the ball all game (<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/No-hitter>) and
is quite a rare feat. That Dock Ellis was able to pitch a no-hitter while on
LSD is even more remarkable. The article is more about Dock and his life than
that one event.

~~~
Tichy
Thanks, that makes it more clear!

------
slater
The future of online media is annoying parallax effects?

~~~
pan69
I actually enjoyed browsing through this. I can see how a well researched and
written article augmented with media elements such as video can be something
people are willing to pay for. I think I would.

Edit: But you can say, so can any other page on the web. What I actually
appreciated about this was the care that had gone into preparing the content.
It would also mean that content becomes more individual rather than placing
text in a box standard framework like a typical news website does.

Edit 2: I can see how e.g. a news site can have publicly available content and
content behind a pay-wall that is prepared like the content illustrated in
this example. More magazine style content.

------
stuaxo
Using the cursor keys to try and scroll on that site is really aggravating.

